# Flat bands or tubes- which are better?



## Slingshot87 (4 mo ago)

Would my accuracy and power improve with flat bands? Could someone please help me out with some info?


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

You might notice an improvement with flatbands if you are currently using heavy fat tubes on a wire frame with high forks. I doubt I could even draw a pair of black TruMark tubes these days. You can start with a mild cut flatband and increase band width as you progress. If you're not hunting with the slingshot then lighter weight ammo will allow you to maintain speed with a light draw for more control.


----------



## Slingshot87 (4 mo ago)

Thank you very much. I appreciate and will follow your advice. Wish me luck....


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

A tapered flatband is the way to go. They don’t have near the affect on the ammo that tubes do plus they usually break at the pouch, not at the forks like tubes.


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Never had looped tubes break at the forks. Get probably 1600 shots from a set of tubes. They don’t break just start loosing power and I change them.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Whytey (Sep 26, 2021)

Hey '87, what setup and ammo size are you using currently?
If you decide to go the flatband route maybe seek out some ready made bandsets to suit your ammo for a trial.
When it comes to band thicknesses, cut lengths and tapers this is definitely the place to ask questions no matter how silly you think they are.😀
If you want to make your own you'll need to acquire some tools.
My initial basic setup.....


----------



## robertappleyard66 (12 mo ago)

do you shoot ott, cause you can get good accuracy lining the band edges on top of each other shooting over the top not that you cant with tubes, on some frames heavy tubes can cause more handslap. thats just me and my opinion ,tubes last forever but with a short draw flats are the fastest and easiest draw buy far.


----------



## 202 (4 mo ago)

I practice with both and like both for different reasons.
I like tubes for their durability but flats are easier to shoot.


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

Stay away from the big tube set like Trumark and Daisy. Small tubes such as 1632, 2040 etc can be just as accurate as flat bands and have fairly light draw weight. It is easier to make your own tube sets than it is to make make flat bands. Less equipment is needed to make tube sets. Basically you need a pair of scissors and some kind of pouch tying jig.

You need to try both small tubes and flat bands - then make up your mind. Tubes are are easier to make but flat bands let you customize much more.


----------



## David D (Oct 20, 2020)

I shoot bands and small tubes and I like them both. As Northerner said I can't even draw some of the heavier tubes without re-injuring my shoulder so I don't. I injured my shoulder doing pushups, not from shooting. I'm old and I hadn't done pushups in awhile. I pushed it too far. 3 years later its still sore. Light bands and tubes for me.


----------



## Biker_Bob (Mar 26, 2020)

I started on tubes, but once I'd tried flatbands I never went back.
The main advantage for me is that I can cut to any taper of my choosing, to perfectly match my ammo - whereas with tubes I always seemed to be either over or under where I needed to be.
Also, not everyone is interested in exploring high power slingshots, but if you are then you need flatbands. I built some 40ftlb monsters and I don't see how I could have done that if I was trying to use tubes.


----------



## ukj (Jan 10, 2021)

Flatbands
ukj


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

SPS and looped tubes always.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

I would love to sit in a room filled with some of the old Chinese Slingshootists and ask this question. I imagine their answer to be something like, ‘What is the target and how far away is it……now hit the target’. 
When I started getting too metric with my own shooting I seek my 7 year old brain to just put on any elastic I could find and shoot until I hit what I am looking at. Of course since we are all educated adults that can seem like a waste of time but it is a little easier on the mind sometimes.


----------

